# Possessive Husky



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi all - 

tonight I'm a bit sad. My husky ((13 mos. old)) has been escalating her territorial behavior over the past few months. We got her when she was 9 months old, so we've had her for about six months now. She shares a pack with my roommate and I and my 2 year old shepherd mix whom I've had since he was 8 weeks old.

Months ago, the first couple of days we got her, she showed some possessiveness over her food in particular, and the toys she came with. Soon we learned to share and that wasn't a problem for months. 

Then, about a month ago or so, she went into heat (a week before her appointment to get fixed, mind you!). She snapped at my shepherd when he stuck his head in her bowl and a second later my shepherd was screaming and she was fighting him very aggressively. I pulled them apart, grabbed her scruff and quickly put her on her back with a harsh tone, separated them for about five minutes, and after that they played okay together. Now this same scenario has happened three times and my shepherd acts afraid of her at times. 

Similarly, today my shepherd had a playdate with his sister. My friend picked him up and he was gone all day, so my roommate took her for a walk by the river where she met another dog - a pit mix. They sniffed each other and seemed to be fine until the other dog stuck its head in the cup of water my roommate had given her to drink. She snapped and growled, but was on leash. She didn't bite the other dog but it was definitely a territorial warning issue. She was on a leash so was pulled away immediately. 

Then tonight, when my shepherd came home, probably smelling like the dog he had been playing with all day (his sister), he was very tired when he walked in the door. Her hair from her scruff to her tail stood straight up on her spine and she growled as if she was going to attack him. I grabbed her collar, said "No!" harshly, and put her on the floor. 

So questions - how do I deal with this behavior? Is it a sign of something else? Am I reacting correctly to it? I've never heard of a husky with an aggression issue.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Nor i have heard of a SINGLE Husky with any sign of agression, at least on the level yours is.

In this case someone else will come in handy.
We got to remember that after a Huskies first year they act in a total different way, they will try to turn up into a higher rank in his pack (never the alpha, that's you), and they WILL challenge EVERYTHING.

However i never heard of a Husky acting like this.. not even in it's teen ages.
Good luck to you!


----------



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Nor i have heard of a SINGLE Husky with any sign of agression, at least on the level yours is.
> 
> In this case someone else will come in handy.
> We got to remember that after a Huskies first year they act in a total different way, they will try to turn up into a higher rank in his pack (never the alpha, that's you), and they WILL challenge EVERYTHING.
> ...


Jings....


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Nor i have heard of a SINGLE Husky with any sign of agression, at least on the level yours is.
> 
> In this case someone else will come in handy.
> We got to remember that after a Huskies first year they act in a total different way, they will try to turn up into a higher rank in his pack (never the alpha, that's you), and they WILL challenge EVERYTHING.
> ...


Um. This is pretty normal dog behavior. Huskies are no exception. We get a lot of territorial, resource guarding, etc huskies in the rescue.

I suggest getting a behaviorist.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

This is not a breed-specific problem. It has nothing to do with Huskies. I have met plenty of aggressive Huskies; I've also met plenty of aggressive Chihuahuas, Daschunds, spaniels, you name it.

I would get a behaviourist in to look at your dog and how she interacts with others. 

In the meantime, you need to stop putting your dog on the ground. This means nothing to her and thus teaches her nothing. I would also stop correcting her aggression so harshly; she is already on the defensive and to get corrected like that just undermines her trust even more. 

Lastly, the dogs should be fed separately. Feed them in different rooms or in their crates. Dogs can't be expected to share food. Neither of my dogs are food-aggressive, but when they are fed, I stand in between their bowls and make sure neither of them sticks their nose into the other's bowl. If they show interest, I gently nudge their heads away and redirect them. No bowl-surfing allowed.


----------



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

okay.. thanks for the reply, especially about the 'putting her down on the floor' thing.. a local trainer actually taught me that though I never really understood the purpose.


----------

